# Crash in Mendham/Ralston



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

from PATCH yesterday:
"A woman riding her bicycle needed to be transported to Morristown Medical Center Friday morning after sustaining serious injuries to her head and face after falling on the road, police said.

The incident occurred around 10:10 a.m. on Rt. 24 in Mendham Township, in the area of Ralston Fire House, police said. The 39-year-old woman’s injuries to her face and head were so severe she needed a helicopter for transportation, police said.

Police do not yet know if the bicyclist was hit by car or fell on her own. The investigation is ongoing."

Wish her well...


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Scary. Ride in that area frequently. Any other word? On her own? Hit by a car? What caused it?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

No updates reported yet. Check Mendham-Chester, NJ Patch - Local news, community, sports, shopping, restaurants, things to do


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah. Checked a couple hours ago. No longer top news. At least no comments like "stupid cyclist deserved it" as you usually see.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

On two separate occasions, I've been on rides when women have crashed on a downhill and were airlifted to the regional trauma center in PA. In both situations I was happily shocked to find out that they had recovered quickly and well. Although I didn't see either crash occur, both crashes were fairly horrific in their aftermath. In both situations, I was on a "B" level club ride and was hanging far to the back because I didn't trust most of the people on the ride to descend safely. I really hope this person is OK. Be careful out there.


----------

